Can I start a LLC on an H1B visa and show profit as not self employment income? - manichandra
======
halfbrown
I assume you're talking about starting an LLC in the United States.

If law says you can't work for a company that isn't your sponsor, doesn't that
only pertain to work that is here in the US? Surely it doesn't cover the whole
world. And if so, why not just create the corporate shell in your native
country?

Many assumptions made above, but I'm not a lawyer, I don't know the first
thing about H1B visas, and I have no idea what starting a company in your
country is like. :) I'm also assuming the company your H1B is through is also
fine with you doing other work.

------
kjksf
H1B prohibits working for any company that isn't the company that sponsors
H1B.

You can create an LLC and hire other people, but you cannot work for it
yourself.

So in he sense you care about: no.

See e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8198916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8198916)
or
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534287)

------
andy_huang
Should be fine. If you own the business, it is the capital gain, the same as
stock dividends.

